# Treiber installation (#*@§$!!!)



## Gottox (17. April 2003)

Hallo!
Ich versuche grade auf meinem SuSE Linux das Modem zu installieren... Was an sich kein problem währe, wenn es da nicht einen Fehler gäbe, der mich noch zum Verzeifeln bringt:

nachdem ./configure erfolgreich war, und ich make gestartet habe, kommt nach ein paar Zeilen dieser Abschnitt:

```
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/local/bin/pctel/src/ptserial'
gcc    -D__KERNEL__ -Werror -Wno-trigraphs -fno-common -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -fno-strength-reduce -DMODULE -DMODVERSIONS -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -DHAL_VIA686A -DAUDIO_ROUTING -DVIA -DBUILD_SYSTEM=\""`uname -s -m -r -p`\"" -DGCC_VERSION=\""`gcc --version | head -1`\"" -I../../include -I/usr/src/linux/include -include /usr/src/linux/include/linux/modversions.h -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"pctel\" -DVERSION=\"0.9.5\" -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1   -c -o ptserial.o ptserial.c
ptserial.c: In function `set_serial_info':
ptserial.c:2212: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned
ptserial.c: In function `rs_wait_until_sent':
ptserial.c:2922: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned
ptserial.c: In function `rs_open':
ptserial.c:3174: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned
ptserial.c: In function `line_info':
ptserial.c:3305: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression
ptserial.c: In function `rs_read_proc':
ptserial.c:3358: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned
ptserial.c: In function `serial_remove_one':
ptserial.c:4134: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned
ptserial.c: In function `rs_init':
ptserial.c:4320: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned
ptserial.c:4351: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned
ptserial.c: In function `register_serial':
ptserial.c:4434: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned
ptserial.c:4441: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned
ptserial.c:4448: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned
ptserial.c: In function `rs_fini':
ptserial.c:4740: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned
make[3]: *** [ptserial.o] Error 1
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/bin/pctel/src/ptserial'
make[2]: *** [all] Error 2
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/bin/pctel/src/ptserial'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/bin/pctel/src'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```
(Sorry für die Lange Fehlermeldung)
Also, kann mir da jemand helfen?
Greetz
Gottox


----------



## php-source (20. April 2003)

hast du es schon mal mit der howto probiert? :0)

meistens findest du den fehler in der readmi oder hawto beschrieben, was du sonnst noch installieren mußt usw...

an sonnsten bei suse in der db reingucken und nach deinen modem suchen... damit haben sich sicherlich mehr leute geärgert....

kannst du flashen?


----------

